# Bullets as currency?



## wtfNeedSignUp (Apr 23, 2021)

Since doomposting is a favourite pastime in Kiwi Farms, here's a thing I've been wondering about. Is it feasible to stockpile ammo (assuming it's possible in your country) instead of physical/virtual currency and just sell parts of it when you need a quick flow of cash?


----------



## millais (Apr 23, 2021)

Good luck stockpiling now


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 23, 2021)

You're better off stockpiling lighters and batteries. They'll be far more useful. Batteries don't have as nearly as long a shelf life as well stored ammuntion or powder, but you aren't surviving a societal collapse long enough for them to go bad if your plan is to horde a single resource to buy what you need to survive.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Apr 23, 2021)

While it's possible, you would have needed to stockpile awhile ago when prices were more reasonable and there was actual inventory. Ammo prices have skyrocketed. Most gun shops here have imposed limits, like two boxes per customer. The major retailers (think WalMart) have stopped selling ammo altogether. Used to buy a full metal ammo box (400 rounds, I believe) of 5.56 at WalMart for like $179. 500 rounds online right now runs about $500, although you can find some a bit cheaper if you really dig.

Here's what I mean (and note that you're extremely lucky if you can find it in stock anywhere):





So in some ways, it's like Bitcoin. I doubt we'll see the price drop and it will continue to get more expensive. All depends on when you get in the game and how long you're willing to sit on it to see a profit.



break these cuffs said:


> but you aren't surviving a societal collapse long enough for them to go bad if your plan is to horde a single resource to buy what you need to survive.



True dat, but with ammo, you can shoot the shit outta whoever and take whatever you need.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Apr 23, 2021)

Bullets would be very valuable in the post-apocalypse.


----------



## Justtocheck (Apr 23, 2021)

I only shoot with my 45 because I shoot once and I don't miss. I keep 28 rounds just in case I get assaulted by a mob.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 23, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> I only shoot with my 45 because I shoot once and I don't miss. I keep 28 rounds just in case I get assaulted by a mob.


lol


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Apr 23, 2021)

Stop playing Metro.


----------



## TerminalTryHard (Apr 23, 2021)

I mean it's certainly possible, but things would have to get pretty bad for that to become practical.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Apr 23, 2021)

Bullets as currency is retarded. Because when the time comes literally no one will trade them. They are the first and best option as a survival tool, whether it's hunting or defense, etc. Not to mention if things get bad enough the government is just going to take over the arms industry. While some may have powder, brass, and reloading presses; most don't, and your reloading supplies will run out because you don't have the means to produce powder or shells.

You'd be better off hoarding scrap steel and learning to metal work to make tools, nails, knives etc. Things you can use to make more things are worth far more than bullets or gold.


----------



## Tookie (Apr 23, 2021)

Yeah dude. I can't wait to make some deposits of my own.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Apr 23, 2021)

Are we in the Metro Universe now.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Apr 23, 2021)

Bullets are a truly the best currency. I will be sending a lot of them to commies when the apocalypse comes.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 23, 2021)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> Is it feasible to stockpile ammo (assuming it's possible in your country) instead of physical/virtual currency and just sell parts of it when you need a quick flow of cash?


Absolutely, once President-elect Obama takes office, the price of guns and ammo will go through the roof. Better stock up before then!


----------



## Madre Muerte (Apr 23, 2021)

Bullets as a currency wouldn't work due to having a secondary use of being a good defense. Defeating to entire point of legal tender.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Apr 24, 2021)

The US dollar is going to be worth a lot less in the future but I wouldn't trade or even shoot anything right now. I think the days of private firearm ownership might be coming to a close anyway.


----------



## Gaylord Brachiosaurus (Apr 24, 2021)

Alcohol, gasoline and preserved food or rations would be better.  Use the ammo to hunt or take other people's stuff.


----------



## hawaianlapulapu (Apr 24, 2021)

Ammo and cigarettes are currency in third world countries jails.


----------



## Some Manajerk (Apr 24, 2021)

you make one bad trade and the guy you just bought something from will use his new wealth to take his goods right back.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 24, 2021)

Guns, ammo, gold, silver, cocaine and other drugs are some of the best forms of currency that will have value always, at any time, whatever happens. Peak resilience, very lindy. Stockpile guns and crack cocaine


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Apr 24, 2021)

Save your bullets Artyom.


----------



## Pinainas (Apr 24, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Guns, ammo, gold, silver, cocaine and other drugs are some of the best forms of currency that will have value always, at any time, whatever happens. Peak resilience, very lindy. Stockpile guns and crack cocaine



Who is going to supply the niggers to sell the crack to?


----------



## Dyn (Apr 24, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Stockpile guns and crack cocaine


Terrible advice, stockpile powder cocaine to cut down on storage space and just rock it up as you need it.


----------



## Pixy (Apr 24, 2021)

Let's expand upon this, using apples as a unit of measurement.

How many kilos of apples will 10 bullets be worth? What kind of bullets? What about Warsaw Pact calibre ammunition?


----------



## Dyn (Apr 24, 2021)

Pixy said:


> How many kilos of apples will 10 bullets be worth?


As many kilos of apples as 10 unarmed people can carry.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Apr 24, 2021)

Thomas Hopkins in his book majesty and might commented that one day simple metals like lead might become currency. This makes sense of course as metals can be used for any number of things. 
Bullets on the other hand have very limited use. Intimidation is not something that is needed in today's society when many people are inappropriately using laser beams to blind people. I think this idea has a solid foundation, however I don't believe bullets will be it.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Apr 24, 2021)

I used 22LR rounds as poker chips once, only because we didn't have anything else on hand. Cashed out to fiat though.


----------



## DeadFish (Apr 25, 2021)

Learn chemistry and learn how to scavenge for reagents. With chemistry you can make alot of things people people will trade you stuff for.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 25, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> Learn chemistry and learn how to scavenge for reagents. With chemistry you can make alot of things people people will trade you stuff for.


Like what?


----------



## DeadFish (Apr 25, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Like what?


Drugs. Lots and lots of drugs.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 26, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> Drugs. Lots and lots of drugs.


Like what? If industry collapses ephedrine and p2p will get picked clean almost immediately, and if agriculture collapses black pepper will be worth more than the sherm you can squeeze out of it.


----------



## Un Platano (Apr 26, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Like what? If industry collapses ephedrine and p2p will get picked clean almost immediately, and if agriculture collapses black pepper will be worth more than the sherm you can squeeze out of it.


Since every other drug's supply lines are gonna be severely disrupted in some way, we're gonna set up a jenkem plantation. The initial investment is low, all you gotta stock up on are bottles and balloons, and they're both reusable. The operating costs are also minimal. Just wait for good weather and it's like solar powered blazing,


----------



## DeadFish (Apr 26, 2021)

Un Platano said:


> Since every other drug's supply lines are gonna be severely disrupted in some way, we're gonna set up a jenkem plantation. The initial investment is low, all you gotta stock up on are bottles and balloons, and they're both reusable. The operating costs are also minimal. Just wait for good weather and it's like solar powered blazing,


Whats the difference between jerkin and jet?


----------



## Un Platano (Apr 26, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> Whats the difference between jerkin and jet?


Well a jerkin is an article of clothing that you hear about in old timey stuff like Shakespeare, and a jet is a method of propulsion that involves ejecting a high speed fluid from an engine for propulsion. These two things are very different and should not be confused.


----------



## DeadFish (Apr 26, 2021)

Typo. Meant jenkum vs jet the chem from fall out


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 28, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Like what? If industry collapses ephedrine and p2p will get picked clean almost immediately


You can extract very interesting stuff from nature. maybe not the best to trade directly, but good enough to mentaly destroy your sexslaves before selling them...


----------



## world of shit (May 1, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> Whats the difference between jerkin and jet?


Jenkem is made from human shit. Jet is made from brahmin shit.


----------



## Bassomatic (May 3, 2021)

Ammo will always have value, going up in times of strife, and times of risks of bans etc.
Funny enough, the big game rounds I had to drop a Jackson on per, aren't worth much now and easy to find while twice shot dummy load 223 is worth 3-10 times depending on buyer.

I reload because I shoot a lot and like to do it, plus it lets me nerd out, and make comical things. Ammo will have value, no matter economy status because, it's a good and takes tools/skills to make. Scarcity is a big factor, then need. If any place goes to fucking Syria 2, it'll shoot up to get anything you can shoot. By you I mean someone else, If you have grandpa's old 12g it'll hold worth, while someone with a 338 lapula sure same thing because you can use it. And you need it.

Replacing a money? Not unless a place goes Syria then things like batteries and PM  coins will take over. But ammo will be #3.


----------



## knobslobbin (May 3, 2021)

Screw bullets as a currency, blowjobs are where it's at. They're the universal currency way older than gold, and packed with vital nutrients. That's why I've been practicing as much as I can!

Hey marauding rape gang, I'll trade you 2 blowies and handy for a ham sandwich.


----------



## DeadFish (May 4, 2021)

knobslobbin said:


> Screw bullets as a currency, blowjobs are where it's at. They're the universal currency way older than gold, and packed with vital nutrients. That's why I've been practicing as much as I can!
> 
> Hey marauding rape gang, I'll trade you 2 blowies and handy for a ham sandwich.


The thing is during crisises a lot of people will sell their ass or sex to survive. Thats if they dont get snatched.

So going need to be a bit more valuable then beyond making your tongue dance like a worm on some ones knob


----------



## knobslobbin (May 4, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> The thing is during crisises a lot of people will sell their ass or sex to survive. Thats if they dont get snatched.
> 
> So going need to be a bit more valuable then beyond making your tongue dance like a worm on some ones knob


The truth is I barely want to keep living in this fucked up clown world. I definitely don't want to survive long into a collapse. Here's hoping for a better world in the next.


----------



## DeadFish (May 4, 2021)

Pick a religion and pray your ass off. Youre going need to work your way into heaven.


----------

